# UP Steam Locomotives



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a source for pictures of UP locomotives in the Grayhound paint scheme?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a reference for all the locomotive in the paint scheme:
http://utahrails.net/up/ttg.php

Look through this photo reference:

http://www.yesteryeardepot.com/uninpac.htm


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

The pictures were what I needed. I am painting a Pacific for a club member after the holodays.


----------

